# Hot Cold water



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Had a call on a lady getting hot water out of the cold side. She has two water heaters in two different locations that are tied together. All I can guess is one is a booster for the other. Someone has installed swing checks at the cold inlets (horizontal installs) but no expansion tanks. The hot cold sides are only in the west end of the house and the east end does not seem to be affected. She has been in this house for about two years and the problem started occurring in the last month or so. We replaced the kitchen sink and faucet last year and it is the only single handle fixture in the house. There are no pressure balancing or thermostatic faucets in the house. 

I did not have the checks to replace the existing nor did I have an expansion tank. I have the parts on order for install next week. 

Any other ideas on what might be causing this or how the hot water is getting crossed?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Washing machine?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Could you tell if the check valves were stuck open? Seems like the place if no pressure balance or thermo mixers. Is there a recirculation system or are the checks there due to the way the w/h are tied together? Was the pipe hot ahead of the check where it should be cold?


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

about the washing machine I thought about that and it is a possibility. It is at the end of the house that does not seem to be affected. Which may be because it is piped closest to the "booster heater". I am hoping it is all because the hot side building pressure and an expansion tank will take care of it. For now I ruled out any thermal exchange due to close proximity of the hot and cold lines but this is a problem that seems to be new. The water is really pretty good for this area and there is not a bunch of build up of scale. But there still could be a cut or rust or rock in the swing ck. 

Replacing check valves and adding an expansion tank is all I know to do at this time. 

I will see if I can post a pic of where she lives. It is a great view and area. Takes me a little over an hour to get to it. That is why I was asking for any heads up to look for or test before I go back up there.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I did not check for the temp of the cold pipe at the check valves. Yes there it is possible the checks or a check is stuck and I plan on replacing them both. No Recirc. The previous owner had the neighbor/handyman install the checks. One heater will be fun. There is a 4" gap at the top to access the valve and check to remove and replace. I will not be able to get an expansion tank there so hoping one at the second heater will suffice in the system.


----------



## IAplumber (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it geo thermal heating? I have seen where the hvac guys have put tees in wrong place for super heater.


----------



## SweeneyRen (Jun 30, 2014)

If it is a geothermal or biomass heater she should go for an air to water heat pump.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SweeneyRen said:


> If it is a geothermal or biomass heater she should go for an air to water heat pump.


Sweeny,

I removed the imbedded link from your post. You are more than welcome to put your company's web address in your signature. Using imbedded links for that purpose is not allowed.

Thanks.


----------



## MatthewWats (Nov 20, 2014)

Make sure about the water heater temperature, as well as it's hot water and cold water connections. May be due to crossover of pipes are providing the cold water instead of hot.
Or it might be some tank problems, which you have to solve.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

MatthewWats said:


> Make sure about the water heater temperature, as well as it's hot water and cold water connections. May be due to crossover of pipes are providing the cold water instead of hot.
> Or it might be some tank problems, which you have to solve.


I'm so glad captain obvious chimed in. Been real helpful with each and every post so far!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MatthewWats said:


> Make sure about the water heater temperature, as well as it's hot water and cold water connections. May be due to crossover of pipes are providing the cold water instead of hot.
> Or it might be some tank problems, which you have to solve.


 Is that you Jnosh with a new name and website???


----------

